# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  le socket AF_UNIX

## troumad

Bonjour

Je fais des tests avec le socket AF_UNIX : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...r/#post5918595

J'essaie de commenter mon programme pour tout comprendre et aprs il peut tre mis dans les sources comme exemple avec AF_UNIX : je n'en ai pas trouv en franais !

----------


## troumad

Bonjour


Comme en une semaine, je n'ai plus de commentaires, je peux considr mon exemple achev : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d10...r/#post6002484

Donc je propose http://troumad.org/OOo/AF_UNIX_select.c .
Le but de cet exemple est l'utilisation, d'un socket AF_UNIX avec la possibilit pour le serveur de rceptionner plusieurs clients simultanment d'o utilisation de select.
Il y a en plus l'originalit (c'tait le but premier de mon essai), de prendre l'tat client ou serveur s'il y a ou non un serveur dj ouvert.

----------

